# Cut-away Enterprise Construction Manual-Clear Pictures



## DL Matthys (May 8, 2004)

Edit-New photos now are in a new printing of the book.


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

Don, thank you for this. I was looking for this information as I just got ahold of one of these kits at our local IPMS show for $15.00. I wanted to build it as a full Enterprise, but wasn't sure how to go with it. I was hoping that someone out there would have all the information and such so that I could pull off a really nice parger scale version of this iconic spaceship.

I will be keeping a close eye on this thread, and when you have it ready, I will download and print the entire guide. Thank you again for bringing this back. (even though I wasn't aware of its existence until now, hehe)


----------



## DL Matthys (May 8, 2004)

Edit-New photos now are in a new printing of the book.


----------



## DL Matthys (May 8, 2004)

Edit-New photos now are in a new printing of the book.


----------



## DL Matthys (May 8, 2004)

Edit-New photos now are in a new printing of the book.


----------



## DL Matthys (May 8, 2004)

Edit-New photos now are in a new printing of the book.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Oh good,maybe the third time is the charm.I've made two of these kits and have not been able to make it work.I have a third kit which I have not started on,so these will help.alexander


----------



## trekman (Apr 2, 2007)

*Board pics*

Thanks for updating the pics! I was wondering if you could get a closer image of the assembled electronic board? I can't seem to get mine right, being the novice i am.


----------



## DL Matthys (May 8, 2004)

Edit-New photos now are in a new printing of the book.


----------



## DL Matthys (May 8, 2004)

Edit-New photos now are in a new printing of the book.


----------



## DL Matthys (May 8, 2004)

Edit-New photos now are in a new printing of the book.


----------



## DL Matthys (May 8, 2004)

Edit-New photos now are in a new printing of the book.


----------



## DL Matthys (May 8, 2004)

*Final Entry*

Edit-New photos now are in a new printing of the book.

Make it whole..... Make it Glow!
I have already got a good start on a 2nd Pilot Episode vessle...:wave:

Don Matthys 
dba Don's Light and Magic 
www.DLMparts.com 
[email protected] 
Make it Glow!


----------



## DL Matthys (May 8, 2004)

Bump

Final entry....
Edit-New photos now are in a new printing of the book.


DLM...out!:wave:


----------



## Big Tony (May 21, 2009)

Don,

I have finally managed to obtain a cutaway enterprise kit that I want to build complete.

I purchased a set of your waddell warp boards and the assembly guide a while back. Having read the guide you make mention of the "Decalex" system to place the windows etc. Have searched the web in vain to find this item.

Does anyone out there know if this can still be obtained. If not how would I be able to mark out the windows accuratly please?

Kind regards

T:wave:


----------



## guartho (May 4, 2004)

Big Tony said:


> Don,
> 
> I have finally managed to obtain a cutaway enterprise kit that I want to build complete.




If anybody's looking for one in the Kansas City area I spotted a cut-away for $25 at the Brass Armadillo last weekend.


----------

